# Changing the registered names  on a share certificate



## conor t (19 Jan 2004)

I had shares bought for me when i was a junior and so they are registered in my parents names, How do i go about changing the name so that i can sell them? Is there a charge for this?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (19 Jan 2004)

Contact the company's registrar - most likely www.computershare.com but check the Investor Relations link on the company's website for details. They can guide you on the process but basically the shareholder will have to complete a CREST stock transfer form to effect the transfer. Such transfers between spouses are exempt from Irish stamp duty (1%) and I believe that transfers between other family members are subject to half the normal rate of stamp duty (0.5%). If they are not Irish shares (e.g. UK listed shares) then you'll need to check what stamp duty may apply. The registrar can usually give you guidance on this too. I've found Computershare Ireland and UK very good for getting clear advice this sort of thing often by email. The transfer may give rise to a liability for gift tax but the exemptions on gifts between family members are fairly significant - see the Revenue website: [broken link removed]


----------

